# Bodo Probst nicht mehr bei Fusion?!



## NoStyle (18. Oktober 2008)

War eben beim durchstöbern der kleingedruckten Newsticker in der aktuellen Freeride leicht geschockt: Dort war zu lesen, dass Bodo Probst wohl nicht mehr für die Firma Fusion tätig ist und nun für Rose arbeitet.

Was haltet Ihr davon? Vielleicht mag man sich seitens Fusion und/oder Bodo dazu äussern?
Ich habe mich nach langen Überlegungen dieses Jahr beim Bikekauf zwar gegen ein Whiplash entschieden, nichtsdestotrotz finde ich dies eine bedauerliche Entwicklung für Fusion!

Grüsse
NoStyle


----------



## Cube_Airmatic (18. Oktober 2008)

Bodo hat auch den Hinterbau meines Stings mitentwickelt......, wieso sollte der seine Fähigkeiten nicht auch mal woanders unter Beweis stellen......, wär doch schade drum.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zoomi (18. Oktober 2008)

Tobias arbeitet ja mittlerweile auch für Hibike statt für Fusion...

ride on

Zoomi


----------



## <JoKo> (18. Oktober 2008)

Wenn wunderts bei dem Laden?


----------



## LordMolli (18. Oktober 2008)

Ein sinkendes Schiff verlässt man, bevor es vollens abgesoffen ist! 

In diesem Sinne **PROSCHT GORSCH**!

Nun ist es Zeit, für ein orginal pisskopp Kommentar.


----------



## Deleted 59812 (18. Oktober 2008)

NoStyle schrieb:


> War eben beim durchstöbern der kleingedruckten Newsticker in der aktuellen Freeride leicht geschockt: Dort war zu lesen, dass Bodo Probst wohl nicht mehr für die Firma Fusion tätig ist und nun für Rose arbeitet.
> 
> Was haltet Ihr davon? Vielleicht mag man sich seitens Fusion und/oder Bodo dazu äussern?
> Ich habe mich nach langen Überlegungen dieses Jahr beim Bikekauf zwar gegen ein Whiplash entschieden, nichtsdestotrotz finde ich dies eine bedauerliche Entwicklung für Fusion!
> ...



Radon!


----------



## NoStyle (18. Oktober 2008)

Habe die Freeride gerade nicht zur Hand, aber ich meine es ist Rose. Die zusammenarbeit mit Radon war mir schon bekannt!

Grüsse
NoStyle


----------



## Deleted 59812 (18. Oktober 2008)

Aber ich habe dieses Mistblatt gerade zur Hand!


----------



## saturno (18. Oktober 2008)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Habe die Freeride gerade nicht zur Hand, aber ich meine es ist Rose. Die zusammenarbeit mit Radon war mir schon bekannt!
> 
> Grüsse
> NoStyle





falls ihrs noch nicht registriert habt, bodo arbeitet unter anderem für h+s bikes, cube, fusion, votec, rose und noch mehr. hat anscheinend einen freien künstler vertrag bei fusion. und recht hat er, wer weiß wie lang es die bude noch gibt die nicht in der lage ist 08er rahmen auch 08 zu liefern


----------



## NoStyle (19. Oktober 2008)

Uiui, muss mich selber korrigieren, denn M.R. hat Recht und mir ist die falsche Marke aus dem Kurzzeitgedächtniss geschossen: ist natürlich Radon! 
Anyway, das Bodo nicht mehr für Fusion tätig ist war für mich das eigentliche "Highlight"  schade finde ich´s trotzdem!

Grüsse
NoStyle


----------



## pisskopp (20. Oktober 2008)

Mamor Stein und Fusion bricht, aber unser BODO nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (20. Oktober 2008)

NoStyle schrieb:


> Uiui, muss mich selber korrigieren, denn M.R. hat Recht und mir ist die falsche Marke aus dem Kurzzeitgedächtniss geschossen: ist natürlich Radon!
> Anyway, das Bodo nicht mehr für Fusion tätig ist war für mich das eigentliche "Highlight"


steht da, dass er für radon tätig ist, oder dass er nicht mehr für fusion arbeitet? 
beides?


----------



## smouki (20. Oktober 2008)

Fahren wir Fusion, fahren wir Bodo oder ist das dasselbe?


----------



## Schreiner (20. Oktober 2008)

Wir fahren ein von Bodo entwickeltes Fusion 

Das Patent liegt aber denk ich bei Fusion und deswegen müssen wir weiterhin nicht drauf verzichten.


----------



## Welli (21. Oktober 2008)

Servus,
bin von den Bikes total überzeugt, nach Raid und Freak bin ich begeistert von meinem derzeitigen Freak EX. Dennoch wäre ich nicht überrascht, bald ganz schlechte Nachrichten über die Zukunft von fusion zu lesen. Zumal die Beiträge in einem anderen Thread ("Händlerschwund") ja wenig Mut machen. Und der fusion-support macht sich hier im Forum auch mehr als rar. www.fusionbikes.de ist zumindest heute abend ebenfalls nicht funktionstüchtig. Ich hoffe, alles wendet sich zum Guten und mein nächstes Bike kann wieder ein fusion sein. Schließlich fallen andere auch immer wieder auf die Füße, siehe votec und co. Totgesagte leben länger. Was meint ihr? Was meint fusion?


----------



## Kalle Blomquist (21. Oktober 2008)

Kurze Zwischenfrage: wer arbeitet eigentlich noch bei/für Fusion?


----------



## saturno (22. Oktober 2008)

dubbel schrieb:


> steht da, dass er für radon tätig ist, oder dass er nicht mehr für fusion arbeitet?
> beides?





da steht:

Float Link Erfinder Bodo Probst verläßt Fusion und entwickelt jetzt Freerider für Radon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Welli (22. Oktober 2008)

...und noch was: Andy, der immer die fusion-Fahne hoch gehalten hat und etliche von uns fusioneers mit Rat (Rad) und Tat unterstützte, ist auch sehr ruhig zur Zeit hier im Forum. Und auf seiner Homepage verkündet er stolz, jetzt Lapierre-Händler zu sein. Stimmt mich sehr bedenklich...
Wie ist denn Deine Einschätzung, Andy?


----------



## saturno (23. Oktober 2008)

Welli schrieb:


> ...und noch was: Andy, der immer die fusion-Fahne hoch gehalten hat und etliche von uns fusioneers mit Rat (Rad) und Tat unterstützte, ist auch sehr ruhig zur Zeit hier im Forum. Und auf seiner Homepage verkündet er stolz, jetzt Lapierre-Händler zu sein. Stimmt mich sehr bedenklich...
> Wie ist denn Deine Einschätzung, Andy?




na was will er denn machen wenn fusion nichts mehr liefern kann???? er muß ne andere marke verkaufen und vielleicht hat er jetzt die vielen rahmenbrüche zu bearbeiten bei den stückzahlen an bikes die er verkauft hat


----------



## Anbipa (25. Oktober 2008)

Hallo Welli, Saturno und alle anderen Fusionfahrer,

Ich bleibe bei Fusion und werde sie auch weiter verkaufen!
Sowie euch mit Rat und Tat weiterzuhelfen.
Mein Tipp glaubt nicht alles was in den Bike Bravos steht.
Manche wissen nicht alles oder zitieren aus einem Zusammenhang falsch heraus.
Der Bodo arbeitet für viele Firmen als Ideengeber und ist dort Freier Mitarbeiter.

Es wird auch was ich weis ein Statement von Fusion flogen.

Zu der Lapierre Sache ich lebe vom Verkauf von Bikes und nicht jeder will ein Fusion, Bergamont oder Felt bei mir kaufen. So konnte ich mir Lapierre im Allgäu sichern. Die haben einen guten Namen so wie gute Bikes(auch Rennräder).

Hoffe euer Wissensdurst ist befriedigt Euer Andy


----------



## saturno (25. Oktober 2008)

Anbipa schrieb:


> Hallo Welli, Saturno und alle anderen Fusionfahrer,
> 
> Ich bleibe bei Fusion und werde sie auch weiter verkaufen!
> Sowie euch mit Rat und Tat weiterzuhelfen.
> ...




hab ich behauptet das du keine fusions mehr verkaufst?? nein.  Auch habe ich nicht behauptet das bodo nicht mehr für fusion tätig ist, sonder als freier künstler noch für viele andere arbeitet und das ist schon seit langem bekannt. 

und das fusion dieses jahr schlecht liefert stimmt ja wohl, denn die 08er wiplashs sind ja nicht lieferbar gewesen, weshalb ein kumpel lieber noch einen 07er für den austausch seines gerissenen rahmens genommen hat. nach dem motto, was ich habe habe ich.

die firma macht sich doch selbst den schlechten ruf unter den bikern.


----------



## in adversum (1. November 2008)

Alls ich Fusion kennen lernt, wurden in meinem Umfeld auch schon groß darüber debatiert das es Fusion nicht mehr lange geben wird, und das war im Januar 2004.

Doch man Siehe und Staune. SIE sind noch da.


----------



## saturno (7. November 2008)

in der neuen bike 12/08 steht:  

jetzt geht bikekonstrukteur bodo probst beruflich wieder neue wege. nach erfolgreichen jahren bei fusion wechselt der float link erfinder nun zum versender rose.


----------



## spex (8. November 2008)

saturno schrieb:


> in der neuen bike 12/08 steht:
> 
> jetzt geht bikekonstrukteur bodo probst beruflich wieder neue wege. nach erfolgreichen jahren bei fusion wechselt der float link erfinder nun zum versender rose.



Bodo geht zu Radon, nicht zu Rose!
Steht auch so in der Bike.

Gruß


----------



## saturno (8. November 2008)

spex schrieb:


> Bodo geht zu Radon, nicht zu Rose!
> Steht auch so in der Bike.
> 
> Gruß



korrekt


----------



## pisskopp (8. November 2008)

nix


----------

